# more ammo



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

More ammo, non of this is for me...

Guess what, more is on the way...I love my mail man!!

Bigfoot
The Original Bomber


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Damn man, you pick up some amazing cigars! It is like every day with you, how do you do it?!?


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

:dribble: Nice....


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

:biggrinoke Poke


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

truly amazing. you need like a frequent mail points card!!


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Those look so Good...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Freakin must be nice--very nice!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Brian I am pretty sure you are out of your damn mind.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

more ammo:arghhhh::huh_oh: duck and cover


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ok now I'm scared I'm sorry but you had it coming to ya


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

wow-Shweet double time


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

where does he get those wonderful toys









i will have to stock up on my batarangs


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:

I don't know if I should drool or run for cover ....................


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

gulp..


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Ecto1 said:


> :biggrinoke Poke


With those awesome sticks, it's more like POKE 'EFN' POKE

:helloooo:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I just don't have any more words Brian. :errrr:

CD


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Some people are going to be hurting after that hit


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Me likey, me likey alot!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> :dribble: Nice....


I just wanted to re-iterate this point

Fwap


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

So Brian .... When does your store open for business? You have to be starting a B&M.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I've had enough of this already - I need to order some of those Illusiones. They just look so good! You people are killin' me:lol:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

dear god! this man has gone crazy!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I wanna be Bigfoot for a day!!!

Do you need some help moving trhat stuff around? I would also be willing to clear some space in my wlak-in to help with storage until they move on. :biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

You been saying that. Who are they for? Your dog?? Your definatly up for the "Show-off" of the year Award!:lol:


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

very nice


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet ass sticks ....wanna trade for a few of the Illusions??


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Sweet ass sticks ....wanna trade for a few of the Illusions??


No trades, they are not for me....building my bombs one box at a time...hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> No trades, they are not for me....building my bombs one box at a time...hahahahahahahahahahaha


give'em hell then!!


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

AHH and i just bombed him yesterday!!!!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Geeze, dont you ever stop? :sweat:


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Those are awsome, I do not understand why anyone would provoke a big foot, much less a Texas bigfoot. Kinda like those JackLink commercials


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

hehehe


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice pick up there, Brian. What else you got comin'?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> No trades, they are not for me....building my bombs one box at a time...hahahahahahahahahahaha


can't you just take a hit like everyone else your one of the most deserving and respected guys around here now poor Deuce is gonna get his house blown apart (it was all his Idea)


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

jitzy said:


> can't you just take a hit like everyone else your one of the most deserving and respected guys around here now poor Deuce is gonna get his house blown apart (it was all his Idea)


damn, its turning into a mutiny! First speedy-g now you?? :brick:

It wasnt my idea! It was jitzy's!!!! YEAH JITZY told us all to do it!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

looks like the deuce is going down......


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Better not be, or im bringing all of you down with me!


----------

